# Sky Plus box on a splitter?



## kieranw7261 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there,

A close friend of mine lives with two housemates. The other two are together and my friend is single. They recently got sky and have it in the front room and have a multiroom which the two housemates have claimed for their bedroom. He rarely sits in the front room, the housemates do and they very rarely watch TV in their room. I said he should ask for the multiroom but he doesnt want them to insist he pay the extra since he was happy with freeview but with the bills worked out it turns out the housemates are paying an extra £2.50 each to have the multiroom and hes paying £15 to watch hardly anything - they got a discount deal because she works for Comet.

Anyway, now Ive explained . I was wondering if it is possible to buy a Sky box of eBay, Im watching a Sky Plus one because its cheap and local and was wondering if I put a splitter in the multiroom cable, to go into the multiroom and into the other room would that work? If not does anyone know how I could get it to work?

Thanks


----------



## woosh (Sep 3, 2010)

You can't split a satellite cable like that, you would need another cable from the LNB on the dish if you wanted another box (there may already be one wired to your friends room). If you want another sky plus box unless you want it for the FTA channels, you will need to pay Sky extra for multiroom + pvr abilities and a phone line connected to it I believe. 

The best option may be to use a magic eye from the box in the front room to his bedroom, you wouldn't need another box but would mean that whatever channel was being watched in the front room would also be watched in the bedroom and vice versa.


----------

